# Engel Cup 21.10.2007



## steff76 (16. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand ein genaueres Höhenprofil vom Engel Cup in Dauggendorf, oder eine Polar HRM Datei (GPS Track etc.) von letztjährigem Rennen.
http://www.gasthofengel.de/cup_ausschreibung.html

Leider ist das Höhenprofil bzw. die Karte recht klein bzw. ungenau.


Grüsse 
Steffen


----------



## aka (9. Oktober 2007)

Ist die Strecke hier vom Forum schon jemand gefahren?
Charakter der Strecke? Gibts irgendwelche Trails, Schlüsselstellen oder Schlammlöcher? Oder 08/15 Waldstrecke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## australieneagle (10. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
ich bin die Strecke 2005 gefahren. Schlüsselstellen gibt es eigentlich keine. Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere gibt es zwei kurze Singletrails. Sonst fährt man hauptsächlich auf breiten Waldwegen, Feldwegen und kurze Stücke auf Teer. Auch die berüchtigte Steigung "Wadenbeißer" ist einfach zu fahren, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet. Insgesamt ein schöner Saisonabschluß, weil kurz und schnell. Und es tut nicht weh! Ich fahre dieses Jahr auch wieder.
Beste Grüße


----------



## pug304 (10. Oktober 2007)

Falls jemand einen Startplatz abgeben will: habe Interesse! Einfach kurze PN


----------



## aka (20. Oktober 2007)

Uih, hoffentlich ists Wetter morgen nicht allzu uebel! Hoffentlich kein Eis oder Schnee auf der Strecke  , hab' noch Sommerreifen aufm Auto.


----------



## aka (22. Oktober 2007)

Kleiner Nachtrag: war eine Top Veranstaltung - wirklich gut organisiert und auch von der Stimmung her merkte man, das da der Veranstalter mit Herz bei der Sache ist! => Engel Cup ist eine Reise wert.

Das Wetter allerdings war doch etwas materialmordend. 
Anfangs Schnee, massig Schlamm, Dreck und Laub zu jeder Zeit... ein richtiges MTB Rennen halt


----------



## steff76 (22. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

hat jetzt jemand ein Polar HRM Datei oder ein GPS Track vom Engel Cup.

Grüsse


----------



## midodae (23. Oktober 2007)

Bilder vom Rennen gibt es hier:

http://www.gasthofengel.de/engel_cup/2007/album/album.html


----------



## aka (23. Oktober 2007)

Der Link zu den Bildern vom Zelt und der Siegerehrung ist noch falsch verlinkt und führt zu den Zielfotos, korrekt ist http://www.gasthofengel.de/engel_cup/2007/album/siegerehrung/


----------

